# This episode was canceled because of a programming update. (13)



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

I had a show that did not record tonight and I can't figure out what happened. When I go to History it says, "This episode was canceled because of a programming update. (13)". What does this mean?

I noticed it wasn't recording about 10 minutes before it ended. I confirmed it was on the guide and indeed new (the series is set to first run only). 

The show was The Bachelorette. There were two new episodes tonight. The first recorded and the second did not. 

Very frustrated. I've had Directv for about 6 months and haven't noticed this before, although now I'm wondering if it happens and I don't know it! 




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There are a few shows that have the date that they first ran in Canada and it was a month or 2 before our actual run date. For those you have to find them in the guide and press the orange button or change the series to record all / both and just delete the ones you have seen.


----------



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

The guide data looked correct as far as I could tell. The show hasn't aired anywhere else before tonight (it's a reality show and this was the finale). The only thing I can think is that it got confused because there were two new episodes in one night and it thought they were the same and it had already recorded. It did record the first one, but not the second.

ETA: I'm pretty sure the show that didn't record was live, so couldn't have aired earlier


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

This has happened a lot with my HR24 and HR22. In addition, Is also get a message every now and then that "I don't have recording privileges." Seems to happen with only first run shows. I was wondering if this was a ploy by programmers to get around the 30-second skip function. I could use the new rewind function but not record certain events. (Longmire, Major Crimes and Murder-in-the-First) Subsequent episodes have recorded correctly.


----------



## DocDante (Jun 21, 2013)

I had that issue on my HR-24 I kept trying to manually record a show first couple of episodes that I had missed, and got the same error each time I went in. I guess DirecTV just didn't want me to ever watch the show. The OnDemand wasn't in High Def, so I never got around to seeing it. There was an article from November 2009 on the board that shows it was happening with older receivers back in the day as well. Doesn't look like anyone ever found out why it happens


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Genie HR44. I see DIRECTV has yet to fix this error 13 problem. I've been experiencing the same issues as well. I did a red button reset to no avail. Saturday night I did do a CLEARBOX and it seems to work some, but I still missed some recorded episodes of the Dukes of Hazzard on CMTHD channel 327. Will DIRECTV ever fix this issue?


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

Try resending authorization to yourself


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My sense is that "Programming update" means that as the guide information was filled in with more data from Tribune, a previously scheduled recording would be unscheduled. Or that a scheduled recording was changed as the channel changed what was to be aired.

The example I see all the time is recordings of _Phineas and Ferb_ on Disney channels. When the first guide data appears two weeks from now, it can simple the show name, _Phineas and Ferb_ without any episode data. If my series entries are generic and record all, the recordings will show up on the todo list.

When it comes time to actually record, the current guide information will include episode information. If it turns out to be an episode I've recently recorded, I may get an "already recorded message" (albeit shown in cryptic form, rather than a simple message...) or I might get the "programming update" message.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

Just got home and saw that the Democratic Convention didn't record on 347 today because of this. Guess I'm setting a manual recording for tomorrow. Didn't have this issue with the RNC recordings.


----------

